# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Сексуальные девиации

## riogo

Раз уж Вы и зверей и детей рассматриваете как партнеров...
Тут главное признаться- большая часть психических болезней связаны с неудовлетворением и пережитыми травмами. Как сказал бы старик Зигмунд:" Секс всегда причем".

----------


## Гражданин

Плохо,что за несколько вариантов нельзя проголосвать. Улыбнула формулировка- "педики"  :Smile:  

Проголосвал за писсинг, имея ввиду женский. По мне более всего безобидно для психики и здоровья)) В фантазиях из предложенных вариантов доводилось представлять образы с лоли, но это лишь фантазии)) Пикрелейтед на правах темы

----------


## Игорёк

Писсинг достаточно безобиден. К тому же в моче есть определенные гормоны, которые могут быть привлекательны по запаху, в сексуальном смысле.

----------


## wiki

> Писсинг достаточно безобиден. К тому же в моче есть определенные гормоны, которые могут быть привлекательны по запаху, в сексуальном смысле.


  Фу-у-у какие ещё гормоны???? Это же противно так же как и копро. Я знаю люди пьют мочу, но свою, утреннюю. А чужую, фу, какая гадость.

 По мне уж лучше некоторые элементы БДСМ, не всё полностью, а именно элементы определённые.

Да и педики тоже нормуль, так как это уже определённый образ жизни и он безобиден.

----------


## riogo

Зачем пить-то? Можно просто опустошить содержание мочевого пузыря на понравившуюся часть туловища партнера. )
Тоже за него голосовал)

----------


## wiki

Фу-у, так потом вонять же будет от человека, а как с ним потом трахаться или просто лежать рядом, если от него мочой будет вонять, а у некоторых тем более моча бывает через чур вонючяя.

----------


## riogo

Хм. Я о технических моментах не думал еще) В кино они сначала трахаются, а потом писсингуют

----------


## wiki

Ну, так всё-равно, многие же после секса вырубаются, не идут сразу в ванну, вот вдруг после этого она тоже в ванну не пойдёт и представь себе картину маслом. Лежит такая на кровати, спит, кроме того, что от неё безумно воняет мочой, так ещё и простыни мокрые или если высыхнут, то ещёё и жёлтые, да плюс тоже воняют и как там потом спать, а ведь не всегда мужчина куда-то уходит иногда не до этого бывает. Если только вариант, проделать всё это с проституткой, которой оплачены определённые часы, то она сама тогда выгонит через определённое время, а с родным человеком ...... Так ей может и не понравиться, после такого она и сбежать может.

----------


## Гражданин

1)"Исключая возможность упустить мочу в процессе занятий сексом представительницы слабого пола не позволяют себе расслабиться настолько, чтобы достичь оргазма. Именно по этой самой причине любимым местом для мастурбации у женщин является душ, ванная, бассейн, река и прочие водоёмы, в которых их расслабуха по-маленькому не в состоянии испортить эффекта качественного совокупления. Во всех остальных ситуациях дамы вынуждены контролировать свой единственный сфинктер, препятствующий мочеиспускательной расслабухе, тем самым не позволяя оргазму приходить в свою половую жизнь всякий раз, когда случается коитус."
2)"состав мочи профессионалов-урофилов зачастую не имеет ничего общего с тем, который мы ежедневно отправляем в канализацию, то есть реально из уретр брызжет жидкость лишь отдалённо смахивающая на общепризнанный продукт жизнедеятельности.Урофилы для своих нужд разрабатывают специальные диеты, в результате которых добиваются от мочи самых невообразимых качеств."
3)"Однако найти для себя нужные диеты – занятие не из лёгких, поэтому существуют 
методики принудительной очистки мочи. Все думают, будто клизмование служит очищению только при анальном сексе, но это не так. Для урофила промывание прямой кишки также полезно и вот почему: если сделать несколько клизмований кряду, вода, хочет того организм или нет, впитывается стенками кишечника и прямой кишки в огромном количестве, прямиком «переливаясь» в мочеполовую систему на всём её протяжении.«Золотой дождь» можно-таки превратить и в «серебряный», и «платиновый», то есть избавить не только от вкуса и запаха, но и сделать почти прозрачным. Кстати, мочиться после таких процедур очистки крайне легко, хотя мочи много и позывы необыкновенно часты
4) "Некоторые экстремалы-урофилы делают клизмы и для мочевого пузыря (простая вода для этого не годится, поэтому лучше не пробуй). В медицинском сексе мочевой пузырь промывается настолько, что урина действительно становится эталоном чистоты, вот только на халяву такого не получится, ибо понадобится спец с медицинским образованием."

----------


## wiki

Так в том-то и дело, что на халяву не получится, а значит дождь будет с запахом мочи.

----------


## Гражданин

facepalm. написано же, что клизмирование мочевого пузыря-это для экстрималов. А так правильное питание под это дело. Вот ты например когда арбуз ела, много ела, наверняка замечала,что после при мочеиспускании моча бесцветная и запах как минимум мене выражен. Вот тебе бытовой пример.

----------


## riogo

Меня один раз дама сердца просила кулаком ударить. Другая была не против того, чтобы Я ее привязал к батарее своими старыми боксерскими бинтами. И друзья часто говорили, что их спутницам очень симпатизирует связывание и в меру жестокое обращение в постели. Да и wiki считает это нормальным. Хорошая тенденция )

Я только никак не приемлю некоторые вещи типа : педиков, секса с черными, копро. И никогда не смотрю порнуху с оными. И групповуху не смотрю. Педофилию- тоже нафиг. И с животными трахаться не буду. Хотя несколь раз смотрел, как бабы трахаются с собаками. Отвращение не вызывало, в отличие от педиков, негров и остального, вышеописанного. 
А элементы БДСМ- уже почти норма. Я- ЗА )

----------


## Гражданин

Ты против межрассового секса или когда этим занимаются афроамериканцы например? :о И групповухе отрицательно относишься?

Мне инересно стало в чем причина например такого отношения к "сексу с черными"?)) ( ну хотя бы с женщинами)

----------


## Игорёк

> Фу-у-у какие ещё гормоны???? Это же противно так же как и копро. Я знаю люди пьют мочу, но свою, утреннюю. А чужую, фу, какая гадость.
> 
>  По мне уж лучше некоторые элементы БДСМ, не всё полностью, а именно элементы определённые.
> 
> Да и педики тоже нормуль, так как это уже определённый образ жизни и он безобиден.


 Я бы лучше выпил от какой-нибудь приятной во всех смыслах девушки, чем собственную, тем более с утра)) 
Гормоны я имел ввиду в том смысле, что это может способствовать сексуальному возбуждению, пробуждая рефлексы. В период возбуждения такие запахи могут показаться привлекательными, тогда как в повседневной жизни - противными. 
Никто не говорит что надо сутками валяться в моче, спать и ходить на работу. Есть много способов убрать ее - смыть, вытереть, высушить..
Что касается сквирта (точно не помню как называется, женское недержание во время оргазма), то я наверно был бы скорее приятно удивлен, нежели оскарблен).
 Педерастия для меня является большим извращением. 
Согласен что моча бывает разной. Например если выпить много пива, то она почти как вода - запаха никакого нет.

----------


## riogo

> Ты против межрассового секса или когда этим занимаются афроамериканцы например? :о И групповухе отрицательно относишься?
> 
> Мне инересно стало в чем причина например такого отношения к "сексу с черными"?)) ( ну хотя бы с женщинами)


 Мне и смотреть на это неприятно, и теоретическое представление совокупления с черной...меня аж передергивает от этого. Фу. 
А групповуха просто неинтересна. Я очень эгоистичен- мне даже в фантазиях неприятно гипотетического партнера делить )

----------


## Гражданин

Попахивает рассизмом чутка)
А представь такой групповой секс:ты и три девушки, при том что основное "действие" сфокусировано на тебе)

----------


## Игорёк

Чернота тоже разной бывает. Если ты имеешь ввиду африканских бабуинов - то еще можно понять). но вот в порно попадаются очень симпатичные, и не смертельно чёрные, да и черты лица не так далеки от европейских. 
 вот БДСМ Даже легкий не торкает. Тут недавно еще посмотрел видео, где женщине гвоздями прибивали сиськи к доске. не кожу, а прям насквозь. не знаю мантаж это или нет, но смотрелось правдоподобно - кроме шока и отвращения ничего не испытал.
 Группавушка тоже в топку - теряется момент интима. Никогда не мечтал. Но посмотреть порно могу, восновном наблюдаю как просто и легко живется красивым полноценным людям без комплексов. Для меня это своего рода подраздел бдсм)

----------


## wiki

> Меня один раз дама сердца просила кулаком ударить. Другая была не против того, чтобы Я ее привязал к батарее своими старыми боксерскими бинтами. И друзья часто говорили, что их спутницам очень симпатизирует связывание и в меру жестокое обращение в постели. Да и wiki считает это нормальным. Хорошая тенденция )


  Я не говорю что всё БДСМ это норма, я имею ввиду именно элементы. Уточню какие
Связывание да, можно, но в меру и не к батарее, а к кровати с бельём и матрасом, можно немного плёточки, но именно немного, а не до крови. Так же можно применить игрушки, особенно если нет мужчины,но не куклу, как я уже только недавно где-то писала, а несколько иные игрушки. А вот всякие разные прокалывание языка, век и всё тому подобное, это уж нет, увольте. Так же полностью нет копро и моча, полностью нет с малыми детьми (от рождения и лет до 13-15 в зависимости от развития) Более старшие уже можно. И с бабами тоже нет. А вот групповуха ........ ни разу не пробовала, но видела в фильмах. И вот видеть именно в фильмах не против,даже возбуждает, а на яву просто не знаю, так как в этом плане я просто не пробовала и не знаю как это.

  Педики, ну тут понятно, что сама я к ним примкнуть не могу, так как не получится из-за половой принадлежности, смотреть как они того не могу, а вот читать рассказы об их взаимоотношениях очень даже интересно. Между прочим об этом есть целый литературный жанр, называется слэш и им почему-то увлекаются в основной своей массе маленькие девочки от 10-15-20 лет. Есть и более старшие кто увлекается подобным. Я кстати к ним и отношусь. Бывают очень интересные рассказы во всех жанрах, как мелодрамма
, так и фантастика, мистика, фэнтези и даже когда берут любой фильм или сериал и вполне нормальные сцены переворачивают так ...... с ног на голову, что получается опять же слэш из вполне безобидных сцен.

----------


## riogo

> Попахивает рассизмом чутка)
> А представь такой групповой секс:ты и три девушки, при том что основное "действие" сфокусировано на тебе)


 Ну не то, чтобы расизм...Могу нормально общаться с подобными. Ничего плохого не скажу про них (ни в глаза, ни за глаза). Но трахаться- нет. Вот передергивает и все тут. Даже латинки не нравятся. Есть симпотичные девочки- латинки, но..-нафиг. Почему-то только белые в фаворе. 


Забыл вписать в опросник еще "снафф". Сам смотреть его не могу- треш и чернуха. Все равно что Балабанова попросить порно снять. Только еще хуже. Фу его! Но читал, что поклонников снаффа (или псевдо снаффа) очень много.

----------


## Игорёк

Гражданин, это не расизм а патриотизм ))

----------


## wiki

А что такое снаф??? 

Я бы тоже с чёрными не смогла бы, а так же со всякими китайцами, японцами и им подобными.

----------


## riogo

> А что такое снаф???


 Пишется Snuff. Google it.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Йиииихаааааа. ПАроль восстановлен- могу теперь два раза за писсинг проголосовать! )

----------


## wiki

Поздравляю. Как восстановил-то???? Просто интересно.

----------


## виктор

> Забыл вписать в опросник еще "снафф". Сам смотреть его не могу- треш и чернуха. Все равно что Балабанова попросить порно снять. Только еще хуже. Фу его! Но читал, что поклонников снаффа (или псевдо снаффа) очень много.


 А Вы не порекомендуете, где эти шедевры достать можно? Настоящие, разумеется. Или купить, быть может? желательно, в де-Садовском стиле, а из обычных только "Лики Смерти" смотрел и "Беспредел Смерти", "Снафф - 102" -псевдо, не впечатлил. 
Проголосовал, разумеется, за геев, ибо естественно, а остальное - извращения какие-то, на мой взгляд, кроме некрофилии, к ней я лоялен.

----------


## wiki

Виктор, а что некрофилия это нормально???? Нормально с трупом????

----------


## fuсka rolla

Почему-нет? Тематика смерти давно все культуры освоила. Если, конечно, объект вожделений еще не сгнил, а самый свежий. На эту тему и картины писали, и фильмы снимали. Авторов, естественно, не помню. Название одного "Поцелуй со смертью". Да и странно как-то отделять модные готические направления от некрофилии. Много моделей в гробах фотографируются. Считайте- сексуальность вкладывается в смерть. На мой взгляд это не то, чтобы нормальнее, но понятнее, чем копро, педики, черные и зоофилия. 

2 Виктор: От куда же Я могу знать, где достать тру снафф? Это ведь незаконно ) 
Помню, что смотрел как-то и "снафф 102", и "диссертацию" (какой-то испано-португало говорящий снял, типа Альмадовара), и "Лики смерти". Не впечатлило. Не люблю такое. Знаю есть еще "сербская история" (или как-то так). Настоящий Снафф обычно под заказ снимается. За идею (бесплатно) снимать никто не будет. Вряд-ли есть в этой индустрии энтузиасты. Даже чеченцы во время первой чеченской за деньги это все делали. Поищите, если интересно, может и найдете где.

----------


## wiki

> а где бдсм? самое безобидное из всего что тут перечислено. не считая педиков, которые вообще не в тему.


   А мы его тут отдельно обсуждали и не всегда оно бывает безопасным. Тут уже писали про гвозди ими уж точно не безопасно так же как и прокалывание всего. 
  Ну в общем мы тут это активно обсуждали.

----------


## Игорёк

нет ну снафф (или как там его) это конечно полная жесть, для самых пробитых извратов.

----------


## Герда

Ну почитала, улыбнуло просто (естественно не голосовала)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17C-c...ture=endscreen

----------


## wiki

> Ну почитала, улыбнуло просто (естественно не голосовала)))
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17C-c...ture=endscreen


 А почему не голосовала?????

----------


## Герда

> А почему не голосовала?????


 Никогда не делаю того,в чём не вижу смысла.

----------


## BWo13lf

не думал что так когда-нибудь напишу, НО
килограмм на ампер метр, вообщем 
КГ/АМ

----------


## wiki

> не думал что так когда-нибудь напишу, НО
> килограмм на ампер метр, вообщем 
> КГ/АМ


 Это вообще к чему????

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Это вообще к чему????


 Может любит, когда током бьется

----------


## Герда

> Может любит, когда током бьется


 Садист в смысле или мазо?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=1asFQWtuKRM

----------


## wiki

> Может любит, когда током бьется


  это как и зачем??????

----------


## fuсka rolla

Dunno )

Бьют слабыми токами по шее, или соскам. Прикольно им от этого )
Вы меня так спрашиваете как будто Я тут- главный извращенец. )
Между прочим, не Я за педиков, педофилию и некрофилию голосовал. И за ток- не Я )

----------


## wiki

Ну-у-у, я за ток вроде бы тоже не голосовала.

----------


## BWo13lf

гугл в помощь вам) КГ/АМ
википедия тож хорошо вам обьяснит

----------


## fuсka rolla

> гугл в помощь вам) КГ/АМ
> википедия тож хорошо вам обьяснит


 Давай в двух словах, а то нашелся только бред сивой кобылы.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Оставим это для объяснение BWo13lf . А то неясно зачем этот пост здесь вообще.
И, кажется, баном повеяло немножко )

----------


## wiki

Вот что я нашла в Яндексе и это меня вообще не порадовало, по поводу тех букв, от BWo13lf, нашла и скопировала вместе с ссылками на сайты:


 1)  Кг/ам - аббревиатура выражения резкого осуждения, в ТЗ запрещена в чатах и на форуме

 КГ/АМ (аббревиатура « креатив гавно, афтар мудак») — крайне низкая оценка поста и клеймение его автора. «КГ/АМПД — … патамушта далбаёп», но, как правило, они не находят распространения. Так же может читаться как «креатифф гениален/аффтар маладедз», либо в сочетаниях «креатифф гениален, но авффтар всё равно мудак»
http://daz.su/nash-otvet/kompjuter/67/index.aspx

   Вот ещё сайт и ещё определение:

2)   Аффтар, выпей йаду!

Эталон КГ/АМ. Хранится в Палате № 6 Королевской Больницы имени Наполеона. Эмблема включает в себя символ йада, изображение четырёх электронов и куска проводки.

И ещё много вариантов каких-то непонятных сочетаний.

http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/КГ/АМ

3)       КГ/АМ – критическое замечание в креативу, высказывается на форумах, в комментах и т.д. 
КГ/АМ означает, что креатив комментирующему не понравился. В переводе с «языка падонкафф», дико извиняюсь - «Креатив Говно, Автор Мудак».

 http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/Викисл...нкубатор/КГ/АМ

----------


## fuсka rolla

> «креатифф гениален/аффтар маладедз»,


 Оставим этот вариант до опровержения. )
Если опровержение не поступит в течение дня- бан. Нехороший пост. Оскорбительный )

----------


## wiki

Получается, что так, так как эта фраза: 
«креатифф гениален/аффтар маладедз» стоит кроме того, что в кавычках, да ещё изуродована ошибками, а это значит ирронию и то что имеется ввиду как раз то, что всё надо читать наоборот.

fuсka rolla, день мало, так как неизвестно где этот человек, он может за день просто не успеть увидеть предупреждение так как или у него может не быть возможности выйти в интернет или же просто человек может быть занят:работать или ещё чем-то другим.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Раз мы здесь извращения обсуждаем...  у меня такое извращение- людей торопить, которые обзываются беспричинно в публичном месте, и не хотеть понимать причины и обстоятельства, подтолкнувшие к написанию оскорбления )
Такое вот у меня извращение. Подвид БДСМа )

----------


## wiki

Если честно, то я даже не поняла кому он это адресовал или всем сразу???

----------


## виктор

Рад, что за некрофилию и геев проголосовали, стало быть, не все еще потеряно.



> нет ну снафф (или как там его) это конечно полная жесть, для самых пробитых извратов.


 За комплимент спасибо. И самое интересное, что ни я, ни Вы, ни кто-либо другой никогда эти фильмы не видели, да и сомневаюсь, что, будь у Вас снафф, Вы бы его не посмотрели, а, посмотрев, не получили бы удовольствие. Признайтесь.
 Колизей в былые времена собирал многотысячную толпу, требующую зрелищ, не думаю, что мир изменился, христанулся только сильно, от этого все беды.
А снафф должен быть,людей убивают огромное количество во всем мире, столько ценных кадров пропадает, как жаль. Поиски в нете не увенчались успехом, нашел вот только сайт, снимающий псевдо-снафф, никто за него ничего не знает? Регаться стоит? А то там денег просят. Я подумал, если они снимают в духе «Необратимости», возможно, игра стоит свеч. И еще. Не подскажете, где скачать все «Лики Смерти», а то везде только 5 частей, а их должно быть не меньше 10, точно знаю.
И в заключение хочу добавить один случай из жизни: «Виктор, Вы, очевидно, латентный маньяк, смотрите всякую чернуху про извращенцев, ужасы, чистилища, лики, наводит на мысли…» - сказал однажды мне коллега.  «А Вы смогли бы убить человека?» - спросил я. «Я? Не знаю, хотя… если бы эта сволочь угрожала моей семье, или бы серьезно нагадила…» - дальше последовал объемный монолог, описывающий некое подобие огромной и беспредельно тупой мясорубки, куда он вожделенно засунул бы свою жертву и сладострастно наблюдал бы за ее мучениями. Этот спонтанный монолог сопровождался обилием жестикуляций, междометий и брызганьем слюны, мне аж не по себе стало. После мы посмотрели друг другу в глаза, и, очевидно, поняли, кто из нас маньяк, больше о подобных вещах мы не говорили. В тихом омуте черти водятся. Делайте выводы, господа.
ЗЫ: Снафф, на мой взгляд, снимают либо маньяки, либо случайные свидетели, а смотрят его нормальные люди, не считаю снафф отклонением. Отклонения, скорее, у тех, кто его ругает.

----------


## wiki

Виктор, а что вообще такое снаф???

----------


## виктор

> Виктор, а что вообще такое снаф???


 Люди, а википедия Вам зачем?
 "Снафф — кино- или видеозапись настоящего убийства человека (обычно женщины), сделанное с целью последующего распространения для развлекательных целей." 
Поскольку такого никто не видел, я понимаю под снаффом любой документальный фильм ужасов.

----------


## wiki

Тогда такое- снаф, лучше не смотреть. 

За геев ещё нормально,но за некрофилию, это мал-малость уже перебор.

----------


## виктор

Почему перебор. Жертва-то не против, ей ведь все равно... Вот зоофилия, педофилия - перебор явный. некро - нормально, только почти недоступно.
И писсинг энтот - перебор, гадость какая, хорошо, что не каккинг.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> да вы вообще упоролись, это всё равно что "хз" считать матом


 Не. Ты не совсем понял. Здесь бан не за мат, а за оскорбление. "хз" безотносительное сокращение, кроме как незнания ответа, ничего не выражает. То, что было опубликовано- адресовано одному из форумчан. И высказывание явно оскорбительное.

----------


## wiki

> Почему перебор. Жертва-то не против, ей ведь все равно... Вот зоофилия, педофилия - перебор явный. некро - нормально, только почти недоступно.


  ,ну почему недоступно, вон сходите на кладбище, раскопайте могилку и вуаля, только могилку свежую надо и желательно в какой-нибудь деревне,где не делают всякую дрянь по типу бальзамирования и тому подобной хрени. Или вон в морг поступайте работать, там Вам точно будет раздолье: трупаки всех видов. А как Вы можете узнать против жертва или нет, если она не может ответить, может быть её душа против подобных действий, просто сказать не может и отомстить или объяснить, что бы не делал этого тоже не может?





> И писсинг энтот - перебор, гадость какая, хорошо, что не каккинг.


 , да с этим согласна,хорошо, что за каккинг так никто не проголосовал,это ещё более гадко, наверное самое гадкое из всех видов извращений.

----------


## Игорёк

Интересно чем может быть некро нормальнее писинга? ужас какой-то.

----------


## wiki

> Интересно чем может быть некро нормальнее писинга? ужас какой-то.


  не знаю, по мне так и то, и то плохо.Но ....... всё-таки копро-то ещё хуже???

----------


## Игорёк

так или иначе жесче некро и темболее стафа врятли что-то может быть, даже какинк.

----------


## Игорёк

> будь у Вас снафф, Вы бы его не посмотрели, а, посмотрев, не получили бы удовольствие. Признайтесь.


 Посмотреть бы посмотрел, но без какого-то сексуального чувства. Как документальный фильм ужасов. а тема тут все-таки о другом.

----------


## виктор

> тема тут все-таки о другом.


 Виноват, перепутал название темы с заголовком опроса. Все же считаю, что настоящий снафф доставил бы мне наслаждение сексуального характера, а «Лики», разумеется, нет. 
Если собеседник признается, что практикует какой-нибудь писсинг-каккинг, я подсознательно начну чувствовать дискомфорт при любых физических контактах с ним, не говоря уж о питья с одной бутылки. Задумайтесь. Вы будете чувствовать то же самое? Или, допустим, он – сторож в морге, любитель некро, тогда что? Интересная личность. Хочется о многих вещах у него расспросить, узнать получше об этом феномене. Неприязни у меня не возникнет. Или снафф. Ну какая разница, чего он там смотрит, некоторые, вообще, на Дом2 онанируют, который психику убивает напрочь, похуже любого снаффа. Так что Ваши доводы, Игорек, не кажутся мне убедительными, может потому, что на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные…
Уважаемая Вики, уже иду сторожем устраиваться, ага, трудовую б не забыть. Что значит «доступно»? мне не доступно менять место работы, и, думаю, не так то просто туда устроиться. Мне не доступно ехать в деревню копать могилы. И все это – уголовно наказуемые деяния к тому же."Доступно" - это БДСМ какой-нибудь, или тот же каккинг. А по поводу души – это в другой раздел, очень много на форуме об этом написано. Но предположим, есть она, душа эта и чусвтвует она все. Только нюанс один есть. Кремация. Вы бы что выбрали – трах со сторожем или сожжение? Ответ, полагаю, очевиден. А кремация процветает, бедные души, однако. Стоит вспомнить еще различные операции по пересадке органов с трупа в больного, душа от этого, думаю, тоже не в восторге :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

Почему "В другой раздел"? Обсуждаем ведь то, что принято считать отклонением. 
Мне не совсем ясно (вернее, вообще не ясно) почему некоторые полагают, что "приемлемое"- синоним "делаю в жизни". 
Вот смотрю Я писсинг. И? Мне было бы неуютно испражняться в рот ненаглядной. Я уверен, что Я бы не сделал подобное. Так же и со снаффом: Не пойдет же Виктор насиловать трупы, или убивать на камеру для изнасилования. Вот нравится, может, кому-то смотреть подобное. Странные такие- слушать любимую музыку с текстами о расчлененке - нормально воспринимается, а тоже самое, только визуально- нет. Многие ведь слушали в свое время slipknot и подобное. Да и добрая половина страны преспокойно идет на Тарантино , или "бомж с дробовиком". Или что там сейчас в фаворе? Все, безусловно, понимают, что на экране только художественный образ. Но не понимают, что на том же экране насилие преподается с положительной и одобрительной оценкой. Часто даже романтизируют эти образы. Но , почему-то, тому же большинству чихать на абсолютно эмоционально неокрашенный снафф, где даже нет авторской оценки происходящего нет- только кадры. С тем же насилием. Ни за что не поверю, что людям неинтересно насилие. Между прочим, именно для снятия инстинктивной агрессии был придуман когда-то спорт...а сейчас- снафф. Т.к. от животных начал пытаемся всем человечеством откреститься и отойти подальше. Вот необходимо это некоторым. Напряжение снять. Подрочил на писсинги с некрофилиями- нормально. Я не помню ни одного гопника, к примеру, смотрящего подобное. У них и музыка отличается...и сама культура. Нет у них необходимости в подобном- у них свои "приколы". Которые гараздно хуже предпочтений в порно. Смотрит Виктор некро со снафом и никому не мешает. Эти не смотрят- мешают всем. У них в реальной жизни "на улице" достаточно выходов своей животности. Правильно сделали в некоторых странах, разрешив полностью проституцию и порнуху любых видов. "Секс всегда при чем" (с) ))))

----------


## wiki

> "Секс всегда при чем" (с) ))))


  Ну это-то понятно, всё от сексуальной неудовлетворённости.

----------


## wiki

> Только нюанс один есть. Кремация. Вы бы что выбрали – трах со сторожем или сожжение? Ответ, полагаю, очевиден. А кремация процветает, бедные души, однако. Стоит вспомнить еще различные операции по пересадке органов с трупа в больного, душа от этого, думаю, тоже не в восторге


  Почему это ответ очевиден и какой этот ответ????? Даже интересно????????
  А пересадка органов тут при чём. Органы пересаживают тем кто в этом нуждается и не думаю, что душе от этого плохо будет. А некрофилия это уже без желания, ведь труп-то не спросишь.

----------


## Игорёк

> Почему "В другой раздел"? Обсуждаем ведь то, что принято считать отклонением. 
> Мне не совсем ясно (вернее, вообще не ясно) почему некоторые полагают, что "приемлемое"- синоним "делаю в жизни". 
> Вот смотрю Я писсинг. И? Мне было бы неуютно испражняться в рот ненаглядной. Я уверен, что Я бы не сделал подобное. Так же и со снаффом: Не пойдет же Виктор насиловать трупы, или убивать на камеру для изнасилования. Вот нравится, может, кому-то смотреть подобное. Странные такие- слушать любимую музыку с текстами о расчлененке - нормально воспринимается, а тоже самое, только визуально- нет. Многие ведь слушали в свое время slipknot и подобное. Да и добрая половина страны преспокойно идет на Тарантино , или "бомж с дробовиком". Или что там сейчас в фаворе? Все, безусловно, понимают, что на экране только художественный образ. Но не понимают, что на том же экране насилие преподается с положительной и одобрительной оценкой. Часто даже романтизируют эти образы. Но , почему-то, тому же большинству чихать на абсолютно эмоционально неокрашенный снафф, где даже нет авторской оценки происходящего нет- только кадры. С тем же насилием. Ни за что не поверю, что людям неинтересно насилие. Между прочим, именно для снятия инстинктивной агрессии был придуман когда-то спорт...а сейчас- снафф. Т.к. от животных начал пытаемся всем человечеством откреститься и отойти подальше. Вот необходимо это некоторым. Напряжение снять. Подрочил на писсинги с некрофилиями- нормально. Я не помню ни одного гопника, к примеру, смотрящего подобное. У них и музыка отличается...и сама культура. Нет у них необходимости в подобном- у них свои "приколы". Которые гараздно хуже предпочтений в порно. Смотрит Виктор некро со снафом и никому не мешает. Эти не смотрят- мешают всем. У них в реальной жизни "на улице" достаточно выходов своей животности. Правильно сделали в некоторых странах, разрешив полностью проституцию и порнуху любых видов. "Секс всегда при чем" (с) ))))


 Я не говорю что писинг и какинг это хорошо. Хотя даже с физиологической точки зрения это очень разные вещи. Так можно и оральный секс отнести к извращениям и поцелуи.
Извращение это то когда кому-то хреново или мешает или смущает. Меня например смущает когда люди целуются на улице, поэтому я могу назвать это извращением. Тогда как если 2м людям нравится заниматься писингом в скрытом интимном месте, то это совершенно нормально - никому не машает им нравится, в чем проблема ? 
снафф - насилие. Врятли кто на это сознательно согласиться (в качестве жертвы). Некро - тоже самое.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ну, в БДСМ- присутствуют некоторые элементы снаффа ) А в Японии культура поцелуев отсутствовала тысячелетия. Для них это было извращением до середины 20-го века. Я не осуждаю никогда чьи-то любые сексуальные изыски. Я только отделяю извращения от не извращения. Вообще, то, что в входит в понятие "потребность"- извращение. Н-р: Есть ПОТРЕБНОСТЬ трахаться. Для этого предусмотрены определенные органы. Но потребности трахаться орально нет. Это извращение. Но Я не говорю, что что-то там плохо. Все в порядке )

----------


## wiki

насилие. Врятли кто на это сознательно согласиться (в качестве жертвы). Некро - тоже самое.

Вот с этим полностью согласна, хотя кое-кто утверждает обратное.

Но потребности трахаться орально нет. Это извращение.-я тоже так считаю.

----------


## Игорёк

Несогласен. Как тогда обьянить смену состава слюны в состоянии возбуждения ? Это я к тому что оральный секс предусмотрен физиологией, как в качестве допсмазки, и усилений чувств от запахов и вкусов выделений. Стало быть что извращением назвать это нельзя.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Стоит вспомнить еще различные операции по пересадке органов с трупа в больного, душа от этого, думаю, тоже не в восторге


 интересно - чья душа не в восторге? Реципиент так очень счастлив, что он будет жить с органом другого человека!

----------


## wiki

> интересно - чья душа не в восторге? Реципиент так очень счастлив, что он будет жить с органом другого человека!


  Видимо трупа, которая летает рядом с умершим. Хотя этот ответ и эта иррония была посвящена мне, но такого я точно не имела ввиду.

----------


## виктор

> Так можно и оральный секс отнести к извращениям и поцелуи.


 Возможно для кого-то будет новостью, что существует у нас в России довольно многочисленная группа лиц, для которой оральный секс - сурово карающийся один из смертных грехов. А снафф для них- нормально. Вообще снафф - самое безобидное, ибо "видео" по определению. Это - не способ убийства, не особая форма изнасилования, это - ВИ-ДЕ-О. А вот педофилия, за которую тут проголослвали относительно многие, способ убийства. Убийства психики жертвы, самое страшное, что может быть. Конечно, я подразумеваю настоящую педофилию, а не просто секс с 16-летней алкашкой, которая вылядит на все 30.
 Викки, курить тоже не гуманно: "У сигареты ведь не спросишь, можно ли ее сжечь, вдруг "душа" онной против".
ЗЫ: Про инцест забыли: кто что думает?

----------


## Игорёк

если даже снафф воспринять именно как художественное видео, то всеравно человека испытывающего возбуждение от такого, яб посчитал не совсем нормальным, и относился бы к нему настороженно.

----------


## виктор

Игорек, Вы читали Де Сада?

----------


## Игорёк

нет. у меня заморочки другого характера. не интересно.

----------


## виктор

> нет. у меня заморочки другого характера. не интересно.


 А Вы попробуйте. Первые две страницы "Жюстины" прочтите, 95%, что не сможете оторваться до конца книги. Очень многим она нравиться, не понимаю, как она может не понравиться. Потрясающий стиль изложения. А ведь это - самый настоящий снафф, только в литературе. Все виды извращений присутствуют.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ежели Де Сада, Игорек, Вам не хочется читать, то можете посмотреть "120 лет содома" Пазолини. Это по книге Де Сада.
2 виктор: инсесты- вещь распространенная, только для меня она далека очень- у меня нет ни братьев, ни сестер. Я понимаю, что и другие внутрисемейные связи могут быть, но у меня экзогамия )))))

----------


## виктор

Смотрел какие-то другие его экранизации - откровенная порнуха. Самая обычная ПОРНУХА. С книгами, разумеется, не сравнить.
Инцест - неотъемлемая часть сюжетной линии ОЛД БОЯ. Лояльно отношусь, но сам - ни-ни. Почему - не понимаю, такова природа, видимо...

----------


## Игорёк

нет желания читать что-то, кроме технической литературы и тематических сайтов, для информации которая поможет (может быть) в решении моих проблем. 
По инцесту ничего сказать не могу. Нет в родне молодых женщин, стало быть и поводов думать об этом не было никаких. Может бытьв каких-то ситуациях это и допустимо. Допустим родственники инвалиды, любят друг друга (в хорошем смысле слова) или что-то такое. Может для них это единственный шанс. Тогда думаю что ничего страшного, ибо и так жизнь обречена изначально.

----------


## виктор

Довольно часто встречающаяся девиация - геронтофилия(имеются ввиду проститутки и "проституты"). Вторые, думаю, при этом, накачиваются Виагрой, иначе, полагаю, не каждый возбудится. Галкин на Пугачевой женился... хотя, здесь на PR похоже... Ну, а вообще, бывали ли у кого-нибудь геронтофильные мысли?

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

А как называется такое, когда вообще нет абсолютно никакого желания заниматься сексом?

----------


## Игорёк

> А как называется такое, когда вообще нет абсолютно никакого желания заниматься сексом?


 Фригидность.
 Ты переживаешь это? или просто интересуешься ?

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> Фригидность.
>  Ты переживаешь это? или просто интересуешься ?


 Да. Меня не тянет к этому, но я не гей. Просто для меня что парни, что девушки - разницы нету.

----------


## wiki

Ну-у, значит ты или импотент или не доразвился ещё. Только не обижайся, но это правда так.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> Ну-у, значит ты или импотент или не доразвился ещё. Только не обижайся, но это правда так.


 Конечно, без обид.. Не с функциональностью абсолютно всё в порядке.. Просто в голове нету желания.

----------


## Игорёк

Это плохо. Без желания сложно жить, не лучше чем с желанием которое нельзя удовлетварить. Но я бы все-таки выбрал второй вариант, ибо при первом вообще теряется всяческий смысл бытия.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А как называется такое, когда вообще нет абсолютно никакого желания заниматься сексом?


 Это называется "асексуальность". 



> что парни, что девушки - разницы нету.


 А это, кажется,- Би.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> А это, кажется,- Би.


 Я имел ввиду, что ни парни, ни девушки не привлекают.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я имел ввиду, что ни парни, ни девушки не привлекают.


 Так тебя это напрягает или нет ? 
Если напрягает то могу поделиться своим желанием)

----------


## wiki

Игорёк, и как ты это сделаешь на расстоянии, заразишь его желанием через интернет???? Как вирусом????)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Пропавший без вести

пописать на тело подружки в ванной совсем даже не отклонение))

----------


## fuсka rolla

О, писсинг в лидерах. )

----------


## Пропавший без вести

как пленительно пахнет развратом 
в глубине моих гордых идей  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Игорёк

писай иди.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

завидуешь

----------


## Игорёк

Конечно! Всю жизнь только и мечтал на кого-нибудь написать.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

не нервничай

----------


## Wasted

> Педофилию считаю вполне допустимой, если это по согласию, но не гомопедофилию.


 Довольно было удивительно узнать, что педофилы девочек-то и не особо жалуют, оказывается. Презрительно их даже называют двужопыми.

----------

